# Sync Sony J30SDI with Digi 003 Rack



## kmkonline (May 26, 2007)

Dear All,

I got a problem in sync. the timecode from Sony J30 SDI to 003 Rack.

Can anybody tell me the procedure that i should work on it?

Thanks

Best Wishes,
KMK


----------



## avkid (May 26, 2007)

I would suggest going to a recording forum.


----------



## SHARYNF (May 27, 2007)

What kind of sync problem are you having? is it that you are starting and stopping the camera and the audio recording and you want to use timecode to get the audio and the video to match? or is it that the audio is drifting from the video?

If you can describe the problem and what you are trying to do it could help in coming up with a set of suggestions

Sharyn


----------

